# Maxmuscle Protein - Max Pro



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2004)

Are MaxMuscle products only available at their stores and their own website?

I always buy my supplements online to save money and I've yet to see anyone carrying Max Muscle products (except Max Muscle)

I really like their Max Pro protein but it's $27 for 2 lbs and I can't justify that.

Has anyone ever seen it discounted online anywhere?

thanks


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow thats a steep price.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2004)

yep.  i bought it one time about a 2 years ago b/c i ran out.  (that price is higher than 5 lbs of Optimum!)  but it was so delicious that i still remember how much i looked forward to drinking shakes!  i wish i could find it cheaper but it doesn't look like you can get it at a discount like the other brands


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 11, 2004)

i was using beverly for a while and it was running me 33 dollars for 2 pounds! ahh!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 11, 2004)

oh btw, i ordered from trueprotein.com. got a blend of egg, micellar, and whey iso and a blend of 80 % whey isolate, 13 egg, 7 hydro whey, and both are good....so the companies legit for anyone who was wondering...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Are MaxMuscle products only available at their stores and their own website?



Yes, it's the same as GNC Performance line, only available thru their retail outlets.


----------

